
China Is Sabotaging Itself in Taiwan - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-11-05/china-s-hong-kong-crackdown-is-sabotaging-its-taiwan-policy
======
mytailorisrich
Some might retort that the protests in HK came at exactly the right time to
influence the Presidential election in Taiwan in favour of the incumbent...

From the point of view of the Chinese government there is no sabotaging of
anything. The reunification stance under "one country two systems" is purely
rhetorical. The KMT will never agree to 'surrender' to the communists, the
other side will never accept reunification by principle, and the Taiwanese
people will never agree to give up their democratic system. That won't change
as long as the mainland is not democratic, and that is the last thing Xi
Jinping wants...

------
hntddt1
People don't know the difference between the two government is what I feel

